# Lovell Diamond



## pedal_junky (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking for a value on this bike if possible. Teens, TOC? Friend of a friend owns it. Sorry about the pics, they're all he has. Thank you.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks to be non-Iver Johnson made one,  circa 1896-1899. Frame broken at head-tube? Value,,not worth a ton of money for sure,,$200-300 maybe,  my opinion. Neat piece though.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 13, 2014)

Scott, didn't LD have a Mass plant additional to the one up my way, South Portland, ME, making bikes during the non-Iver years?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd buy the badge and pedals for $210 shipped (if it has both pedals), otherwise $105 shipped


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Scott, didn't LD have a Mass plant additional to the one up my way, South Portland, ME, making bikes during the non-Iver years?




 As far as I know,,Portland was the only Lovell bike factory.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 13, 2014)

Cool! I'll start scratching around here soon for a Lovell.  Need to thin out the Iver herd first.  Need the room


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 13, 2014)

What size frame?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> What size frame?




looks like 24" maybe 25


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 13, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Looks to be non-Iver Johnson made one,  circa 1896-1899. Frame broken at head-tube? Value,,not worth a ton of money for sure,,$200-300 maybe,  my opinion. Neat piece though.




Ugh. Yes, broken down tube.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I'd buy the badge and pedals for $210 shipped (if it has both pedals), otherwise $105 shipped




Bummer, only one pedal. Any images available that show this bike complete?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's a shot of the JP Lovell store on Middle Street in Portland, ME.






I'll check around w/ some local buddies to see if anyone has any LD info.  

I haven't been actively looking for a Lovell Diamond (yet, soon enough though), figured they'd be a dime a dozen in my area.  Time to start looking after the current bike project is down....


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Here's a shot of the JP Lovell store on Middle Street in Portland, ME.
> 
> View attachment 179162
> 
> ...





Wow, fantastic photo. Thanks!


----------



## dempsey (Nov 13, 2014)

I love that badge. Simple but with a lot of elegance. Always a shame to see a bicycle in this condition. Makes you think what it might look like had someone who could see the value found it a couple of years earlier - or a few decades earlier - or a hundred years earlier.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Scott, didn't LD have a Mass plant additional to the one up my way, South Portland, ME, making bikes during the non-Iver years?




Here is some neat history regarding the plants.



Iver Johnson made the Lovell Diamonds from 1890 to 1896. At this time, Iver Johnson decided to build bicycles under their own name, hence the phrase, "a long established cycle with a new name". This appeared on the cover of Iver Johnson's first bicycle catalog in 1896. At this point, John P. Lovell Arms was forced to set up their own bicycle plant in Portland, Maine and continued to make their own bikes until 1900.*

In 1900, Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works bought out the entire John P. Lovell Arms Company, ceasing bicycle production in Maine. That same year, Iver Johnson started using the Lovell Diamond name on their cycles as well as their own. The only significant difference between both brands were the front sproket and fork crown designs along with the name badge.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe it was broken a hundred years ago?



dempsey said:


> I love that badge. Simple but with a lot of elegance. Always a shame to see a bicycle in this condition. Makes you think what it might look like had someone who could see the value found it a couple of years earlier - or a few decades earlier - or a hundred years earlier.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 13, 2014)

*Interested in the Lovely Lovell*

I'd be interested in this Lovell as it sits. Known name frame, dead to the world. Broke at the down tube lug. Flaired stays? Rear single speed hub sprocket lassoed to the seatpost? Pm me if it comes up for grabs. (resurrection)


----------



## velo-vecchio (Nov 13, 2014)

*Wheelset*

I'm interested in the wheels (on behalf of a fellow caber who's sleepin at the wheel lol)


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

velo-vecchio said:


> I'm interested in the wheels (on behalf of a fellow caber who's sleepin at the wheel lol)




I am not sleeping, just you watch...


----------



## dempsey (Nov 13, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Maybe it was broken a hundred years ago?




Sure. Maybe it broke 119 years ago. First day on the road. I think I meant someone in whose care it would not have broken. Or, hell, someone with better luck if it was an accident.

(Also, as an aside, I am very interested in the wheels - hubs and all - if your friend decides to sell the parts. I would pay $90 for them. I have a TOC frame sitting all forlorn in my basement, crying out for a pair of wheels. I know that a few others have offered to buy various parts of this bicycle - I would just like to respectfully throw my hat in the ring - depending on what he decides to do. No intention to step on anyone's toes).


----------



## dempsey (Nov 13, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 13, 2014)

*p.m.'s*

Thanks for the interest guys. I don't want to be a middle man here. I've passed on the info of the first interested in buying everything if/when he decides to sell.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Nov 14, 2014)

*The Piranhas Have Arrived*

Ha Frank! Don't you love it how we pounce on something like it's a nice slab of moo. Dempsey glad to see you woke up - i was holding it for you but Brian sucker-punched me in the beer gut.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2014)

Those flared rear stays have me wondering if they were done for some

sort of motorized or special rear hub……..?


----------



## walter branche (Nov 16, 2014)

*lovell diamond 1892*

here is my 1892 diamond ,


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2014)

walter branche said:


> here is my 1892 diamond ,




that's sweet Walter!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 16, 2014)

walter branche said:


> here is my 1892 diamond ,




That's fantastic!, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 16, 2014)

*less is more*

Rumor has it that Walter has transformed the oldest known ladies 1892 Diamond through a _miracle_ of a passive rust removal process unknown to myself. This is all hearsay and may not be true. The oldest Diamond.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 16, 2014)

*prove it*

prove me wrong , i have searched the world ,and no one has shown an earlier example of a ladies model,this is the 1st example offered , i am looking for a similar bike , so we can compare serial numbers ,


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 16, 2014)

walter branche said:


> prove me wrong , i have searched the world ,and no one has shown an earlier example




While I'm still searching for words, I can only say "wow" for now.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 16, 2014)

*catalog*

1st year for ladies example catalog pages



 115.00 for purchase


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 16, 2014)

*glory is fleeting obscurity is forever*

No that sure isn't a repaint! Behold the Diamond Ladies transfiguration is true. Masterful.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 17, 2014)

*1895 Lovell Ad*

1895 Lovell Ad


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 19, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> 1895 Lovell Ad
> View attachment 179995




My "today's money" calculator doesn't go back that far, but $100 must have been $2500 plus.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the "Send for second hand list" at the bottom left of the ad. Bikes weren't something you tossed in the scrap dumpster at the recycling center back then! Still shouldn't be, but I find a few in the bin at the recycling center every time I go.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 21, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I like the "Send for second hand list" at the bottom left of the ad. Bikes weren't something you tossed in the scrap dumpster at the recycling center back then! Still shouldn't be, but I find a few in the bin at the recycling center every time I go.




Didn't notice that, very neat. I still can't get over the price tag though.


----------

